# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  24 Stunden-downhill Semmering - Teamfahrer gesucht

## Tridente

...haben leider einen 
Ausfall zu beklagen un suchen daher noch einen Fahrer für unser 4er-Team.... 
Gruss Tridente

----------

